# I have a dilemma with Beau



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont know if any of you remember Beau having the sore on his neck about six months. It is a really nasty looking tumor that sits above the skin and looks gross (so I wont take a picture of it for you). We go to the vet, they clean it up and put the cautering powder on it to stop the bleeding and to heal up. It heals up and then a little time goes by and it opens back up. So back to the vet to get it fixed up and closed followed up with antibioitics. We have done this at least three times. The last time it happened the vet said we could put him under a light sedation and give him a local and cut it off/out and suture it up. I held off because, I was scared to do the surgery. 

Well this weekend Bama started licking Beau's neck again, so I knew it was opened back up. Sure enough it was. Cleaned it up and today it was bleeding again and had blood coated around it so I guess it did open again during the night. It looks really bad and infected again. The vet said it will keep happening so we are rethinking the surgery. The tumor is growing some and is about the size of a half dollar now. It is raised above the skin and has the appearance like califlower. 

So my dilemma is do I do the surgery and worry about the him making it thru the surgery. Or do I keep going around and around with the wound not healing, and doing the merry go round with meds, cleaning it and it getting infected.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm sorry for your dilemma, I'm sure whatever way you go it will be right for Beau. I would think if they could use a very light sedation that it would be less chance on coming back so frequently. But then, again, if he has had problems going under before, I can understand your concern. 

I'll be praying for you and the decision you have to make. Keep us informed.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Gosh, I sure understand not wanting to put Beau through a surgery. What does your vet say about how they think he'll do with it? Do YOU think he's strong enough? What about his seizures, would surgery affect that?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a tough one Carol. If it were me I would have the surgery and have one less thing to deal with. In my way of thinking, the infections will be putting Beau's system through the works and he needs all he has right now.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

That's a really tough spot Carol, and I'm so sorry to hear Beau is having to deal with this. I think you really need to sit down with your vet and hash everything out... how light is this sedation? How great is the risk? Can it be done with a local anesthetic and maybe a light tranquilizer that won't completely knock him out? What are the risks of not doing the surgery? How much of a toll are these frequent infections (and subsequent medications) taking on his system? 

There's really A LOT to think about here... and unfortunately, I don't have any good answers. Know we're all here for you though, and always thinking of Beau! And, of course, keep us updated.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Carol, i am so sorry you and Beau are going thru this. you know him best and will make the right decision for him, give your sweet guy a big hug and kiss from Roxy and I, Roxy sends you a big kiss too. D


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

I think the cycle of repeated infections might be worth the risk of surgery. I don't know all of Beau's story - but it sounds like the infections are such that he's at a risk of the infection going systemic or potentially developing a staph infection that is AB resistant. Depending on your vet's opinion - if you can go in with light sedation and get the whole thing to break the cycle it might be better long term. If not light sedation than perhaps numbing the area? I didn't understand from your post if it's something like a sebaceous cyst that's above the muscle it really shouldn't be an invasive surgery...Just my opinion without knowing the entire medical history.

Erica


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

My Lab Gwen, who I lost in 1996 had a tumor similar to what you are describing on her throat, right where the collar hits. It was removed once and came back... at that time she was very old and sick with congestive heart failure. Gwen was a very laid back dog, my Vet was able to remove it just using a local. Not sure if that is an option, but it worked for us.

I will be praying for you and Beau.

Julie


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd make the decision based on how much the sore affected his quality of life. If he seems not to mind it much, that would push me towards letting the cycle continue. If he seemed to really suffer each time, I'd take the risks.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

this is hard, but I think the surgery to remove is something to really consider. A sore or infection that keeps festering or opening to infection is just as risky and opens up the concern for cancer/infections that can spread I would think later on.

I'd ask your vet, and you can always get a second opinion. I hope it heals on its own. : ( poor guy


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Erin is my lumpity bumpity girl and at 15 , I am scared to death to put her under too. My vet has been able to use a local and remove several growths. Sometimes we just have to take a leap of faith with these babies, I think I would want the tumor gone once a for all. Good luck with what ever you decide. We are sending Golden thoughts and prayers for Mr. Beau !! XXOO


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Well to the new people that dont know Beau's history. He is thirteen and has had seizures for over 2 years. And right after his starting having seizures he bloated and had to have the surgery as his stomach had twisted. The seizures are under control with meds. He has an accelerated heart rate and is on meds to keep it slow. At one time when he was having an EKG it went up to almost 300 beats per minute and it happened several times. He is the most laid back guy and never gets stressed going to the vet. And on meds it stays down to the low 100's. 

We have talked to the vet about the dangers with the light sedation and have a heart moniter on him the whole time. He said it is pretty safe but with his seizures and they can come on at any time so that is always a worry. 

I normally wouldnt get it done but it is growing and getting worse over time. I think we are going to have the surgery done but I guess I just needed some advice to see if yall would have it done. Everyone here has always been so supportive and caring about my sweet boy so I wanted your input.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

If it were me, I think I would do it, especially considering what your vet said about it. I just think that if I had a growth growing on me over and over again I would have it removed. Pour Beau. I hope everything goes well no matter what decision you come to.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Tough decision, Carol. If your vet can do the surgery under light sedation, I think I'd opt for that, rather than repeating the bleeding/infection/antibiotics cycle.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> That's a really tough spot Carol, and I'm so sorry to hear Beau is having to deal with this. I think you really need to sit down with your vet and hash everything out... how light is this sedation? How great is the risk? Can it be done with a local anesthetic and maybe a light tranquilizer that won't completely knock him out? What are the risks of not doing the surgery? How much of a toll are these frequent infections (and subsequent medications) taking on his system?
> 
> There's really A LOT to think about here... and unfortunately, I don't have any good answers. Know we're all here for you though, and always thinking of Beau! And, of course, keep us updated.
> 
> Julie and Jersey


I like Julie's rec. Is a local with light sedation an option?
I'd think with all Beau's problems, the almost constant infection in his system would be more hazardous on his system than surgery.

How likely is it that the growth comes back and how fast? If it takes several years to grow back, then I'd have it removed now.


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

I can't offer any advice but I will offer our thoughts and prayers for you and Beau.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope you make a peaceful decision. I know if it were Shadow I'd have to have the surgery done. Infections like this can hit the bloodstream and go right to the hip that was replaced.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I can understand how worrisome this is either way. I tend to agree with so many others, that you should consider what the recurring infectious process is doing to his immune system and what that could mean down the road. We're sending good healing prayers to Beau. Give him an ear rub from us, and keep us posted on what you decide.


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Carol, I know this is a heart-wrenching decision for you, but I agree with the others, if the vet thinks it's relatively safe, I'd do it. I have an auto-immune condition and I know that when I'm fighting an infection or taking repeated antibiotics, it really zaps my strength. I don't know all of Beau's history, but knowing how I feel, I think I'd try to avoid the infections if at all possible. I'll be thinking of you both & sending good thoughts. Keep us posted!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

You know him best Carol, but if it were me I would be thinking the surgery. The antibiotics and infections are not good for him. So even though the surgery may be risky, so are the frequent infections. And when you add in the discomfort it causes him...


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't have any advice to add to anything that's already been said but know that you will make the best decision for Beau.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Well to the new people that dont know Beau's history. He is thirteen and has had seizures for over 2 years. And right after his starting having seizures he bloated and had to have the surgery as his stomach had twisted. The seizures are under control with meds. He has an accelerated heart rate and is on meds to keep it slow. At one time when he was having an EKG it went up to almost 300 beats per minute and it happened several times. He is the most laid back guy and never gets stressed going to the vet. And on meds it stays down to the low 100's.
> 
> We have talked to the vet about the dangers with the light sedation and have a heart moniter on him the whole time. He said it is pretty safe but with his seizures and they can come on at any time so that is always a worry.
> 
> I normally wouldnt get it done but it is growing and getting worse over time. I think we are going to have the surgery done but I guess I just needed some advice to see if yall would have it done. Everyone here has always been so supportive and caring about my sweet boy so I wanted your input.


My sweet Beau, that's a hard decision, I know you will do what's best for him, give him a big hug from his SS.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Boy, Carol - that's a hard one. So, is the "light" sedation similar to what they do for teeth cleaning? If so, when Duke had his teeth cleaned and we brought him home he proceeded to have 3 seizures 1 hour apart. The vet said that it was a possibility. I didn't have any rectal valium at the time that wasn't outdated. I used one but it was several months old and didn't help any.

Definately worrisome! Oh, Beau - you sweet thing!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Carol...has Beau ever had Valium to stop or keep his seizures at bay? If yes, how did he react to it heart wise? When the neurologist put Cam under valium was part of the anesthesia mix, and for 24 hours after to make sure he didn't go into seizures. Valium generally decreases the heart rate. I wonder if your vet would consider asking a neurologist for opinions on anesthesia mix?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I bought the valium suppositories after his last seizure and since then he has not had a single seizure. But the vet said the valium should be ok since his heart rate is higher. It would be the light sedation like with the teeth cleaning. The vet did say he would be wearing a heart monitor to make sure his rate doesnt go up or too low during the surgery. I dont know about talking with a neurologist for the surgery but he has consulted with one when we considered it last time and they said he should do ok during the surgery since it has been a good long time since his last seizure. 

I will call them tomorrow and schedule it for later this week. The sooner the better because if I wait, I might chicken out. My husband said we should have the seizure and we really trust our vet. He and the whole staff love Beau to death.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

blessings to Beau


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Carol, in your shoes, I would have the surgery. If you trust your vet, and you know the risks are as minimal as they can be given Beau's medical history, it sure sounds like getting rid of that tumor will help Beau maintain his quality of life. I would think that if you opted for no surgery that you'd need to keep some form of bandage, then bandana or even a No Bite collar on his neck to prevent the cycle repeating. Give the brave boy a smooch for me, will you? Fingers crossed that surgery is successful and uneventful.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I would do it, but see if they can use a local and go that route first. I'm in the same boat with Bender, she has two lumps that aren't bothering her, is almost 12 and had a bad time with surgery a few years ago and we almost lost her. So now I'm leaning towards leaving them be, one is under the skin but hasn't changed at all in six months, one is on the skin and new. Both are round and she doesn't seem bothered by them and has good energy (she and Storee were playing and knocked the water over.... goofballs).

Lana


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

What a tough choice to make. I hate putting the dogs under any kind of anesthesia and we don't have any health complications like Beau does. I would probably go with the surgery if you trust your vet like you said. I cannot imagine at his age and with his history that your vet would risk the surgery if he didn't think that it would benefit Beau in the long run. I would also do it sooner rather than later so I didn't worry myself sick. Easier said than done I know.

I have been meaning to tell you that I LOVE your new siggy picture!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Carol sorry to hear about Beau i had to make that choice with Meg and i did chicken out then changed my mind i am glad i did as Meg went on to live for another 3 years and if i had not had it done about 6 months but hers was her spleen out at 10 years old and she did have problems then but we never looked back after that.

I know its a very hard call to make we worry so much about our dogs.
Hugs to Beau from his girl friends Daisy and Charlie
and Me.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

It sounds like a tough call to make. I understand your concerns for doing the surgery, and for not doing it as well. I can only speak for myself but I think I would have waited until about the point to where you are at now. If the tumor is growing the infections could get harder to clear up the more he ages. Since you vet knows him very well and understands his condition I think I too would start to now consider having it removed.

Keep us posted.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I think I would have the surgery done - the repeated infections along with a heart condition just seem to be a bigger risk - but I need to also say to listen to your gut.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Carol, I am so sorry to hear Beau is having this problem again. We're it Sam, I would have the surgery too. Sam tolerated antibiotics less and less as he got older. Prolonged use might cause Beau digestives issues also. Poor guy, I hope the surgery goes smoothly and quickly. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Very difficult dilemma, I guess you need to trust the vet and consider what is best for Beau, healing thoughts to your precious boy.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

What a dilemma for you Carol. No advice, just prayers of guidance and strength for you and health for Beau.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Just a thought, have you ever heard of EMT spray? The spray, NOT the gel. You can get it at the major sports stores, like Cabella's, Bass Pro, etc. 
It's like a second skin type of thing and it REALLY helps sores and hot spots heal up like nothing I've ever seen. I keep it on hand here at the pet hotel. Not cheap, about $15 for an ounce, but worth every penny. And it contains a bittering agent to keep the dog from licking at it (or the other dog, as the case may be) which seems to discourage most of them. 
It can be sprayed directly on sores, wounds, burns, etc.
You might want to try it for a couple of days before making your decision.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What are the risks of light sedation for Beau?


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Ho boy - not easy to make a decision like that when they are seniors. My Jake had something similar when he was 16 only it oozed and smelled. He was just too darned old - surgery was out of the question so we cleaned it and I used large white cloth diapers like a bandana on him that helped to keep the wound clean and absorb the ooze. (You can see the white diaper on him in the last couple of photos below.) 

Looks like you've already made your decision so I wish you and Beau the best. Crossing fingers and toes for you! (Keep those big white cloth diapers in mind for after surgery - but talk to the Vet first to make sure it's a good/bad idea.)


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh,Carol! What a hard decision to make.What ever you decide it's a right one for Beau and you. Hugs and kisses to Beau from Honey and Holmes.Keep us posted.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Sounds like Beau is like my old guy and would let you just cut the dern thing off with no anesthesia, but that is not an option. Just thought your vet could go with a very, very light sedative and still get the job done.
Copper has a couple of tumors that I would have removed if my vet would go with light sedation and a local, but he insists on full anesthesia so we will have to just live with them. I did get the cyst/boil under control (pretty much gone) with ichthammol ointment and the other head growth doesn't get infected.
My BassettX gives me a heads up with Copper too. When Jack starts licking on Copper I know something is bleeding or infected. It's kind of handy and sweet, but can make some sores worse.
Hugs and kisses to Beau and hugs to you. I know it is nerve wracking with an older guy with health issues. You will both be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm sorry that you and Beau have to go through this... I'll keep you guys in my thoughts and prayers..


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I've had first hand experience with a festering tumor. Have it removed, the subq infection will only spread if you leave it. I know you trust your vet and he is doing a great job managing Beau's various ailments, I would trust him with this too.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It sounds like a very tough decision to make. I know you and your vet will make the right one. I also had my vet use a local to cut a very large wart off from Tess' front leg. It was in a spot where she kept licking it and it kept getting infected. Tess was also a very laid back girl, so it was no big deal to her.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I am so sorry that you are going through this. I will be thinking about you. Just remember that whatever decision you make will be the right one, carefully thought through and in Beau's best interest.

Is local with a sedative an option?


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and sweet Beau, whatever decision you make, you will make it from the mind and heart and it willl be the right one.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh Carol what a tough decision to make..During Casey's radiation he did have one seizure but he was in a controlled area and I trusted his vet to take care of him..what better place to be when having one. If it was Casey I would do it..but all dogs are different and have different reactions. what ever you decide we will be thinking of you and Beau.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

That's a tough decision you just made. Let us know when the surgery is scheduled so I can put out a prayer for him.


----------



## seoguy (Aug 11, 2009)

I am really sorry Beau is having to endure this.

Its a hard call and I certainly understand your situation. I had a similar experience with my 8 year old GR a couple of years ago. We elected for the surgery. Looking back, it was the best thing to have done since that fixed Buddy's problem, but it was sure difficult at the time.

Please let us know what you decide. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Beau!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Boy, I don't envy your having to make this decision, Carol. I can't even take a guess at what I'd do. I just don't know. I'd probably be more afraid of the infection than a very light sedation... but again, I just don't know. 
You and your vet have done so well in taking care of Beau - you'll make the right decision here, too, whichever way you decide to go. Thoughts and prayers to all of you!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Prayers for you and for Beau. No matter what, he knows you only want to do what's best for him.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

cAROL, i AM SO SORRY YOU HAVE HAVING TO MAKE THI TOUGHDECISION FOR YOUR OLD MA. UT i THINK YOU ARE GOING THE RIGHT WAY ESPECIALLY SINCE THE LACE TENDS TO GET INFECTIONS OVER AND OVER. tHAT CAN NOT BE GOOD FOR HIS YSTEM AND NETHER CAN ALL THE ANTIBIOTICS IT TAKES TO HEAL IT UP ALL THE TIME.

yOU KNO i LL KEEP THTGRANDA IN MY THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

I can't add anything to what has been said - just wanting you to know you & Beau are also in my thoughts & prayers. Please let us know when the surgery is to be so we can send up a few extra golden thoughts & prayers!


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Carol, I'll keep Beau in my prayers, and you, too.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Carol, does Beau's tumor look like an oozing overgrown wart? My senior lab had one of those on her head. I honestly do not know what it was, I didn't want to find out. I knew it was not "just a wart" which when it first appeared that was what I thought it was. My girlfriend who is a vet cut it off under just a local anesthetic. I think we may have given her a mild sedation I can't remember. 

It is hard when they are old and have "issues" to know what to do. 

A funny story about when we did Shadow's lump removal, she was OUT she was really old probably over 14 at the time. We did not completely knock her out, it just happened it did. While my friend was performing the surgery (in my kitchen I assisted) a couple times we literally stopped to make sure she was still breathing. Anyway she asked for some gauze sponges, and as we opened the paper packaging, Shadow tried to wake up and lift her head she was SURE it was a food wrapper! LOL I think we could raise her from the dead with food! She was such a LAB!!!! 

Good luck with Beau!!!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Hugs Carol, I can't add anything, but give you tons of hugs  Either way it is a hard decision and either way you are trying to do whats best for Beau. I will keep you and Beau in my prayers and positive thoughts.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Carol, I went through the same thing with our Bobby, we got him at 14mo. and he had a wart on his face that over the years got very large and our vet was afraid it would break open when he was playing with Dylan. ( They were rough players ) so we had it removed. Then he had a tumor on the other side of his face that popped up and that also was removed. What I do recommend is pre-op blood work, but you most likely already know about that.
It's not easy to see your best friends go through surgery, but sometimes it is necessary. 
Baeu will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

I just wanted to send out some hugs and good wishes for you and Beau.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I have only just seen this Hugs to you and Beau it is so frightening when they are older having a general anesthetic, I know how you feel Jade (not golden GD 10 years old) had 4 hour surgery last year for bloat I was terrified she has since had a light general with no problem but my heart is in my mouth whenever a vet visit.

Beau and you will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Carol you and Beau will be in our prayers. Whatever decision you make is the best on for Beau. Give him a big hug.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

CAROL

I agree with sitting down with the vet and hashing everything out.

Could he possibly do it with a local, or freeze the spot and remove it.
They have TWILIGHT for people, maybe they have that for dogs.
How much is it affecting Beau's quality of life?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

They do have twilight for animals.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think I will take a picture of it for everyone to see. He is going to do a light sedation with a local to then cut it out or off. It is to big to freeze off. I worry about his quality of life with it because it keeps getting infected from him laying down on that side and getting dirt in it. It heals almost up and then opens back up. 

EDIT: Well I went to take a picture of it but he is laying on that side sleeping so I dont want to bother him.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Did Beau have his surgery? I hope he is feeling and doing well. Give him a hug and kiss from me. I just love his face!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

No Beau has not had his surgery. He had an infection so they are treating it with antibiotics and he just now has a huge hot spot so they are holding off till everything is ok. Alittle worried because he is on meds and still got the hotspot. And the spray or goldbond is not working.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Poor Beau. Sending hugs and prayers that he's well enough to have his lump removed soon.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, - dear sweet Beau. How do they get a hot spot if they haven't been swimming or itching? I mean, what the heck is a hot spot, anyway? I know they're horrible but are they a skin eating bacterial infection of some sort or do they come on easier if the immune system is compromised?

Duke really has only had one under his (I was going to say arm lol) front leg pit that was rather large and oozing. The others scabbed nicely and went away quickly.

So, they wouldn't have done the surgery yet anyway, right? The hot spot so far hasn't caused a delay. What else is there if the spray & gold bond don't work?


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Poor Beau. Hope he is feeling better soon. Give him a big hug from us. Keeping you both in our prayers.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Erica has talked about using tea bags to help relieve the irritation. There was another thread about hot spots a month or so ago. Hope Beau is feeling better soon!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah - Copper has to have vet meds for hot spots. He just doesn't heal as well as when he was younger- maybe Copper having had his spleen removed slows it down too.
While you are waiting for Beau's current problems to improve could you take a picture of his growth? Copper had a nasty one that healed up with icthamol ointment (first) and neosporin (second) - the vet wanted to put him under to remove that one. He'd also been the rounds with antibiotics and the awful thing would flare back up. I tried the icthamol in desperation and he is 95% better. I probably need to go one more round with it, but I just haven't done it yet.
I'd like to see if Beau's growth looks similar. I don't have a good picture of Copper's or I would post it for you to compare.
I hope Beau gets better soon. These old guys keep us on our toes. Sigh. Give him a hug and kiss for me.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

*Gross Picture Alert*

These look very gross and you can see how big it is with my finger there. I would say it is larger than a half dollar.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh, poor old man. I can see that it really does need o be removed. I am so sorry h got a hot spot ontp o evrtin els. eeing thtswet ol ma iny thoughts and prayers.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Poor guy. Hope everything clears up soon so he can have that removed.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

My poor baby, hope he heals that hot spot soon and get that nasty wart like thingy took care of. Give him a big hug again from his SS.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will Claudia, he likes kisses from his SS.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I will Claudia, he likes kisses from his SS.


Good, give him a lot of kisses from me and the crew and SS


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Carol, I'm sorry poor Beau has a hotspot that's delaying getting that nasty-looking tumor off of him. Give the brave boy some smooches from me, and I've got fingers crossed that the meds kick in and clear up the hotspot.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Poor Beau, I hope that he is better soon so that he can have his surgery to remove the wart thing it doesn't look very nice and am sure he will feel much better without it.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh poor Beau. That looks so uncomfortable. Hope that hot spot heals quickly so he can have that removed and start mending. It seems like everything happens at once!! Give him a big hug!! Please let us know how he is doing.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Ooohhh that looks so sore, must be uncomfortable for Beau. Hope that it heals enough for it to be removed. Sending good luck wishes and hugs for your boy


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Hugs to Beau. Will be watching to see if he is able to get this removed soon. Poor boy.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Icky, phooey, yuck, etc....:yuck:
Copper has some of those growths too, but they don't get infected (so far). it is not a boil so the icthammol ointment is not a solution. I don't have any other recommendations. 
I hope Beau gets better soon and you can have it removed if that is what is needed. Could your vet give you something to put on it a couple of times a week to keep it from flaring up?
These old boys are great, but they keep us worryng. I am constantly checking Copper......
give Beau a hug and kiss for me.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Just checking in to see if there's been any improvement over the weekend. Hope his sore heals quickly so you can get him taken care of put your worries to rest. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor sweet Beau. Getting old is not for sissies. Hang in there Beau boy and feel better fast!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Well the hot spot is finally drying up but I had to cut all the hair off around it because it was on the side and when he laid down, it would drain down into the hair. It is big. Poor guy just lays there and lets me clean it and put the tea bags on it.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

He's such a sweetie. Hopefully the hot spot will continue to get better and he can go on to the next phase.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*

Carol and Beau:

Glad to hear Beau is doing a LITTLE better. I can't stand to see my dogs go through anything unpleasant.
He sure is a beautiful Boy and you are one of the greatest Moms!!

Praying for Beau and you!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Is that a hot spot or harmless fatty tumor?

I had a dog get something similar and they were fatty tumors. They would be removed if they were irritating.

She had a bunch, smaller, all over her chest area. They look like chewed gum.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He has a hot spot in another place on his back. That is what they think is a fatty tumor but they dont know for sure until they test it.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

He is definitely in my thoughts. I hate it when our sweeties have problems.


----------

